# DEATH FROM ABOVE!!!! Aegius' Eagle warriors log.



## aegius

I'm new to heresy online, but not to 40k. I've been posting on other forums for a few years now and I'd like to share some of my previous work with you. This is an ongoing army that I started in 2005. I've painted half of the Eagle warriors 4th company and I'm currently working on a combat patrol force using elements of the 6th company.

First up is a shot of the completed half of the 4th company. I do have squads from the 1st, 8th and 10th company in there, but there are 10 models per company at the most.










Next up, The unit that I am currently working on. Squad 4 of the 6th company, led by sergeant Sinon.










You may have noticed that they are missing their left hand shoulder pads. The reason is that I'm waiting for some of these to turn up in the post:










And a little something special that I have worked on, but I have hidden in a cupboard awaiting the proper motivation to complete.










I intend to paint the complete chapter of the Eagle warriors. This includes all transports and all elements of the chapter armoury.


----------



## squeek

Hot damn, those are some gorgeous models you have there! That is about the neatest halved pattern I have seen and with a perfect white as well! You have to get some rep for that.


----------



## aegius

ooooo rep, I like rep. 

I must go and read up on what rep does. :grin:

***ahhh, so thats what rep does.***


----------



## Kobrakai

Wow these are fantastic. Kudos on the Thunderhawk too, thats awesome 

Can't wait to see more,


----------



## Red Corsairs

Fantastic painting as I've mentioned before. I particularly like the biker who's off of his bike, looks brilliant! As is the Thunderhawk!


----------



## chaplin_magnus

dude i have just one thing to say, DAMN thats a good looking army. your paint just looks awesome here have some +rep for that kick ass army.


----------



## inqusitor_me

dude more pics of the troops to see what there like would be ace


----------



## aegius

well, I wouldn't want to disappoint, so here are some more pictures of the army:

captain Aegius, now chapter master Aegius after his performance during medusa V









one of my dreadnaughts, painted as part of the original army 5 years ago









predator that I painted to keep me sane whilst painting the parts of the thunderhawk that are finished









drop pod. I've not actually painted the outside doors yet :S









Reclusiam command squad. no longer used in 5th edition









Thats all I have pictures for at the moment. I will be taking more pictures as I start and complete units.


----------



## Damned Fist

Welcome to Hersey Aegius! This is a very well done gaming army for certain.k: Your half & half colour scheme works very well and the group shot makes me want to break out the dice and play a game.:wink: Thanks for sharing these with us and keep post your progress.:victory:


----------



## gwmaniac

Aw, I would rep you again for such beautiful models (especially the guy who's off his bike, love that!), but I have to pass the rep around to others, but I'll give you a raincheck or something.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Really sweet looking marines, agree with Fist above, playing against good looking armies are always tempting:biggrin:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

I love the paint jobs and the posing. Despite them being loyalists I'd play 'em still.

On a side note how long is the Transporter?


----------



## humakt

I'm really impressed with this work. A clean white and blue makes the models look awesome. And a thunderhawk as well? 

I'll be posting up my quarter colour scheme marines soon enough, but they look nowhere near as good as these. Must practise more!

How long do you think a whole chapter is going to take? Are you going to do any other armies in between this mamoth task?

Oh and have some +rep


----------



## Syph

+rep chap, a very striking paint scheme you've got going on. I must also say: more pics please! :biggrin:


----------



## gazza001

those models look freaking awsome, the bikers setting up the locator beacon especialy 
+rep for you my friend


----------



## The Wraithlord

Great looking army, well painted, cleanly done, freakin awesome bases, and a Thunderhawk. What more can we as of you except...more please k:


----------



## aegius

The Wraithlord said:


> Great looking army, well painted, cleanly done, freakin awesome bases, and a Thunderhawk. What more can we as of you except...more please k:



Ask and ye shall recieve:










picture of the painted bikers with the new Eagle warriors sculpted shoulder pads from GW.


----------



## aegius

I've finished the last bike for the squad and I've started work on the rider. I'm sorry for the shoddy picture, but the flash seems to have washed out a lot of the colour.


----------



## squeek

I like the way you do the bases for the bikes, are you up for putting a quick tutorial together for us less talented types to follow? pretty please! :wink:


----------



## aegius

well. seeing as you asked nicely. 

I'll come up with something in the next few days, I'll probably start on it today. k:


----------



## Chaosftw

Great paint scheme! Really liking the cleanliness of the models. I too agree with the above in regards to it being tempting to play well painted armies. This also allows for some great snap shots of the models and battle reports. All-in-all great army Props for the Thunderhawk! + rep for the nice sized army, Thunderhawk, paint scheme, and very nice bases.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## aegius

Well, I got a bit bored of painting bikers, so I decided to paint something a little bit different. So I dug this guy out of my 'to do pile'. I bought the sternguard when the marine codex was released, but never got round to painting them, my Eldar became a priority for painting.



















I took this last photo to show the detail on the shoulderpad, I'm quite proud of how it turned out.


----------



## Damned Fist

More good stuff! The painting looks well done and the concept is sound. The lamp, however, seems to be out of place. I can't tell if this is on a sidewalk, road , or field?? Don't get me wrong..., I like the addition of this item, but I think that it needs to be placed a little more strategically. Perhaps elevating it up onto a curb, or maybe adding sidewalk lines..., something. (But that is just MHO:victory

Keep it up. I am really enjoying your work.k:


----------



## LimitingFactor

i painted these in epic years ago. Mine were very messy not at all like yours.

Rep for you, very nice army! :shok:


----------



## aegius

Thanks for the compliments and rep everybody.



Damned Fist said:


> More good stuff! The painting looks well done and the concept is sound. The lamp, however, seems to be out of place. I can't tell if this is on a sidewalk, road , or field?? Don't get me wrong..., I like the addition of this item, but I think that it needs to be placed a little more strategically. Perhaps elevating it up onto a curb, or maybe adding sidewalk lines..., something. (But that is just MHO:victory
> 
> Keep it up. I am really enjoying your work.k:


On looking at the base again, I agree with the points you have made. Although, in the uk, our streetlights are not next to the roads, they are usually set further in to the pavement, usually quite close to walls etc. Also, the pavements where I live are all made from concrete/asphalt, so there are no cracks in there. But ignoring these two factors, I can agree that the base would have looked a lot better if I had made a few more distinctive 'pavement' like features. 

I'm going to chalk this up to experience and if I make a base like this again, I'll try to make it a little more detailed, as it does just look like a lamppost in the middle of nowhere. hmmmm, maybe when I do his squad buddies, I could add more rubble, so that the unit as a whole looks like they are in a wartorn street.

***edit***

lol, it looks as out of place as that lamppost in 'The lion, the witch and the wardrobe'.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> lol, it looks as out of place as that lamppost in 'The lion, the witch and the wardrobe'.


Lol, that was exactly what I was thinking man, haha! Despite that however I still think it is pretty damn cool, the entire model/base combo just oozes mood.


----------



## pez376

Aegius,

I would Luv to see that RTB1 marine I gave you in these colours 

And as I have the time it is almost inspiring me to do a painting log of my own with regards to my puppies (SW), but my painting and conversion posing is nowhere to your standard hehehe

Question for you Aegius? Do you have a painting log with regards to your Eldar army and if so can we have a link?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Just outstanding! They are some of the best marines i've seen

Please post more pictures, i need more!

+Rep to you sir


----------



## aegius

pez376 said:


> Question for you Aegius? Do you have a painting log with regards to your Eldar army and if so can we have a link?


ok, so here is how it goes. Early last week I hear a 'pop' come from my computer and everything stops working. I am currently sat on my old mans computer typing stuff in, so unfortunately, there will be no updates until my computer gets fixed.

I do intend to do a log for my Eldar, as they are the models I've been working on for the last 2 weeks. I've only got to paint 12 more models to finally have a fully painted WYSIWYG army. All of the models I need to paint are basedcoated, so hopefully I'll have them finished within a month or so.


----------



## aegius

Woo Hoo!!!!!!

I found an entire land raider in my bitz box. lol

It was from an older incarnation of my eagle warriors. I've stuck it all back together and sprayed it. Now I'm in the process of painting it. Once it is finished, I'll post some smexy pictures of it.


----------



## aegius

I've decided to take some pictures of the land raider, just incase I get sidelined by other stuff. Here it is as it looks at the moment:










Its a good job that I've done this, as I've been working on a tactical squad for the last few days, it may be a while until I get back to the land raider.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Dude that LR is awesome looking, i love seeing your stuff


----------



## Maverick421

Great Job with your entire army, everything from your colors to the positioning of the mini's was very well done. :biggrin:


----------



## Micklez

You found a LR in ur bitz box?!?!?! the most i can usually find is a terminator or part of a chimera. can we swap boxes hahaha. These are some very nice models mate, to echo squeek that is some of the nicest halfing ive seen


----------



## Damned Fist

The LR is looking good so far. The Half/Half worked out very well on this model. Now add some details and weathering to finish it off:victory:


----------



## aegius

Micklez said:


> You found a LR in ur bitz box?!?!?! the most i can usually find is a terminator or part of a chimera. can we swap boxes hahaha. These are some very nice models mate, to echo squeek that is some of the nicest halfing ive seen


I was quite surprised to find an entire land raider in my bits box, but I've also found spare forgeworld parts in there in the past. lol



Damned Fist said:


> The LR is looking good so far. The Half/Half worked out very well on this model. Now add some details and weathering to finish it off:victory:


Thank you very much, I'll be adding some details sooner or later, but I'm working on some tactical marines at the moment. As for adding weathering, didn't you know that marines never get dirty, they are too cool. :smoke:


----------



## MaidenManiac

Seconding what others have said, this is one _really_ neat looking armyk:

I have a hell of a lot of stuff, wonder if I can find a LR too amongst my bits


----------



## gwmaniac

Wow, you never cease to amaze me, man! That Land Raider has a crisp paint job! This is perhaps one of the finest armies I have seen so far! Have some more rep!


----------



## HIz

yeah stuff looks great. Reminds me of how i paint, but your white is really impressive its such a pain to get even.


----------



## aegius

I'd like to thank everyone for the +rep. I logged on this morning and was greeted by a flood of PMs. lol

I think I may leave the tactical squad till later and get the landraider finished off instead.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

Hey like the work you are doing on them. you getk: from me just for working with white and having it look great.


----------



## aegius

As is typical of me, I got sidetracked with something else; my thunderhawk. I've done a bit more white on it and I plan to do a bit more today. Once I've finished todays painting session, I'll take some pictures and put them up for you guys and gals to take a look at.

see ya laters.


----------



## aegius

Well, as promised, here is a photo of what I've done today. 










It doesn't look like a lot, but wow it takes ages to paint that white.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

You're a monster to have the patience to paint all that white. Really nice job!


----------



## aegius

just wanted to add a side shot of the thunderhawk to show the aquila that I painted too.


----------



## aegius

Guess what?





I got distracted again:










2 thunderhammer terminators, complete with personal heraldry. I'm planning on giving each and every member of the 1st company their own shoulderpad heraldry.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Those termies look real nice. You should get distracted more often!


----------



## NurglingStomper

aegius said:


> Well, as promised, here is a photo of what I've done today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like a lot, but wow it takes ages to paint that white.


Ohh I see some juice to help you along there. Awesome work so far!!! And I must agree with everyone here, KICK ASS!!!!!!!!! Keep it up.

P.S. I love when you get distracted, do so more please.


----------



## aegius

I've had a productive few days recently. 

The landraider is approaching completion. All it needs are a few more thin coats of white on the left hand side and the rivets picking out.










Now I can introduce you to 'the blingraider'


















I bought all of the parts for this badboy when I was working for GW. I'd hate to think what it would cost to make the same model nowadays, there are 4 steamtank exhaust stacks on there which would probably be the best part of £100 now.


----------



## zas240

awesome looking landraider dude.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Blingraider, I love it. Your Termies will look very pimpin' stepping out of that ride.
Your work is awesome as always. It's a plesure to see such clean and well executed minis. Keep up the good work! :victory:


----------



## aegius

I've moved away from just painting cool models in this update. This time it is part of a tactical squad I've been working on. Its only half the squad, but once this half is finished, I'll start working on the other half.










There is a little bit left to do,(left shoulder pads, grenades and pouches.) but it shouldn't take me too much longer to get them finished.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I don't know what it is, but that combat squad screams character to me. You've certainly managed to capture individuality in their posing and painting. And as always, their paintjob is top notch

I also see your a Beil Tan fan


----------



## Azwraith

man i am so jealous of your clean lines... i couldnt paint a straight on a peice of paper with a ruler!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Keep more ace looking things coming! Those 2 TH terminators youve done so far are absolutely great:biggrin:

Have a rep reward!


----------



## aegius

Damn you all!!!!!

Now I've got to go out and buy more terminators, just to keep you happy. lol

I'm aiming to get a new army shot up soon. Painting has been difficult just recently as my girlfriend ended up in hospital, meaning I've had other things on my mind. She's out now though, it looked like something serious at first, but it turned out to be nothing that a few good meals and less nights out on the town couldn't sort out.


----------



## timsmith

aegius said:


> Damn you all!!!!!
> 
> Now I've got to go out and buy more terminators, just to keep you happy. lol
> 
> I'm aiming to get a new army shot up soon. Painting has been difficult just recently as my girlfriend ended up in hospital, meaning I've had other things on my mind. She's out now though, it looked like something serious at first, but it turned out to be nothing that a few good meals and less nights out on the town couldn't sort out.


Been there mate. Hope she gets better. Loving the work tho. Keep it up.


----------



## jetstreamnz

This is a great looking army, makes a noob painter like me want to break out my brushes (and snap them /kidding).

What sort of time does each model take? 

Could you do a step by step of a squad being painted up so we can all see how to get this great final product.

+rep

Looking foward to more.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

Those those termies are cool. love the second edition touch with the personalized shoulder pads.cant wait to see a squad shot of them.:good: and a +rep what everever that does.


----------



## aegius

jetstreamnz said:


> What sort of time does each model take?


I don't really have a fixed amount of time that a model takes me. I CAN paint a 5 man squad over the course of 2 days, maybe slightly more, but I tend to get distracted easily.

Each of the terminators took me 7 - 8 hours though



jetstreamnz said:


> Could you do a step by step of a squad being painted up so we can all see how to get this great final product.


I'll try to do something like this, but I'm not promising anything. The likelyhood is that I'll forget to take a whole bunch of pictures as I'm painting. lol


Thanks to everyone for the + rep. It sure is nice to wake up to private messages giving free cake. 

*****edit*****

I'm working on something special for my 6th company at the moment. I'm not going to tell you any more than that, but I should have some pictures soon.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Awesome stuff mate! Have some well deserved Rep!


----------



## aegius

Here are the new army pictures. I've done them in sections because I have too many models now.

first up are the vehicles:










same, but with thunderhawk










Next come 20 marines from the 1st company:










4th company. The undercoated marines are from the squad I'm currently working on:










Next up are the few squads I have for the 6th, 8th and 10th companies:










Here is the bike project I've been working on just recently:










A captain. I'm really keen to try out a bike army, so this seemed to be the most logical place to start.


----------



## Vaz

Is that the Chaplains bike? Anyway, +rep. Looking amazing


----------



## aegius

Yup, that's the chaplains bike but with an Imperial guard vehicle antenna on the back. I was planning on using ravenwing bikes, but seeing as they don't sell them individually, I thought I'd save a bit of money by buying a chaplains bike.


----------



## BDJV

That's a pretty sweet looking army you've got going here!


----------



## zas240

AWSOME!
:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:
:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Christ, how did I miss so many updates

Looking fantastic so far bud, Are you planning on building full 1st, 4th, 6th, 8th and 10th companies? Could I pursuade you into a full chapter perhaps

Also, what blue do you use for them, it's a very nice blue

And... Any chance of some close ups of all the tactical squads, termies, characters and assault marines. I'm eager to see more of your work.

+Rep

Reaper


----------



## aegius

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Christ, how did I miss so many updates


We've all gotta sleep sometime. 



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Looking fantastic so far bud, Are you planning on building full 1st, 4th, 6th, 8th and 10th companies? Could I pursuade you into a full chapter perhaps


It is my full intention to do the full chapter. This isn't actually as daunting as it once seemed. Having a majority of a battle company means that I'm the best part of 9/10ths through it already. 

The real challange is to keep everything looking fresh and different.

oh, and to get that bloody thunderhawk finished /facepalm



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Also, what blue do you use for them, it's a very nice blue


A nice simple formula for the blue:

basecoat regal blue
paint a 50/50 mix of regal blue/ultramarine blue onto the model leaving the regal blue in the recesses
edge highlight with ultramarine blue
corner highlight with ice blue
glaze with asurman blue, use 4 parts water to 1 part ink.



imm0rtal reaper said:


> And... Any chance of some close ups of all the tactical squads, termies, characters and assault marines. I'm eager to see more of your work.


I'll see what I can do. I'm in the process of helping my friend renovate a house at the moment, so I'm not spending a lot of time with my models.



imm0rtal reaper said:


> +Rep
> 
> Reaper


Thank you very much.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

aegius said:


> It is my full intention to do the full chapter. This isn't actually as daunting as it once seemed. Having a majority of a battle company means that I'm the best part of 9/10ths through it already.


Awesome, A full chapter of blue and white goodness Cheers for the tips on the blue, I'm i right in thinking the blue is slightly darker in real life? (I've seen the blue mx you use in real life)

I must say though, I do very much enjoy seeing your work, your one of my favourite hobbyists/painters, not only because your scheme is awesome. But your painting is neat and clean and your models all seem to have a certain character I can't quite explain. 

Anyway, very good work

Reaper


----------



## thedevil

awesome!!! 

i need help for my eagle warriors, im painting eagle warriors too, but maybe you can help, i have probleme with my white and the recess of the armor, how do you do ?


----------



## Bardictraveller

There is but one word adequate for your efforts mate.. (well, two acutally) FRIGGIN' ACE!

Those marines look the works, as do your vehicles, and your bloody Thunderhawk
I'm jealous of your poses :d

have some much deserved rep!


----------



## aegius

Eeeep!!!!!!!!!

First of all, an apology: I'm sorry for being away for so long.

second, an explanation: I had to battle a serious bout of depression, which also resulted in me losing my job. Because I like to have a few beers now and again(well, quite a few actually.), the doctors made me go through it without medication. The good news is that I'm all better now, talking to someone really does help.

After getting over the depression, I moved house.

After moving in, space hulk was delivered to my door.

I haven't abandoned the Eagle Warriors entirely, but progress will be slower until I get all my space hulk models painted up. I'll try and get some shots up over the next few days as I've actually gotten quite a few models painted up during my absence from here.

I finished my sternguard squad. (Including a heavy flamer.)
I only have 2 more marines left to paint in my tactical squad.
The biker captain is finished.

Once I have finished the last 2 marines in the tactical squad and the last remaining biker in my bike combat squad, I'm going to review the army and see what direction I want to go in next. I have to admit, a 10 man terminator squad with cyclone missile launchers is sounding quite tempting, but then again, so does the thought of adding multiple drop pods to my collection.

I think I've jabbered on enough for now. I'm going to leave you folks in peace.


----------



## pevergreen

You'll be right mate, that sort of thing hits people at the worst times and for no apparent reason.

Good on you for blasting that sunnuvabitch down. You are the new Duke Nukem. k:

Keep on trucking.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

Well good to see you have battled your way back man. and I have seen those space hulk models and they are sweet. just too bad they Blood Angels but still sweet models. cant wait to see some of yours painted.


----------



## Chaplain Feicco

*Wow*

I was debating whether or not to try the eagle warriors color scheme, but after seeing your models and how magnificently well painted they are, I just have to try it now! Sir I humbly request a PM or perhaps just a reply here on this thread with painting tips for this chapter. I gave it a shot, and I did okay. now after getting past the crossroads on whether or not to pursue building on particular chapter. Eagle warriors it is!

By the way you must have some idea as to what their armoury looks like (# of tanks, Thunderhawks).

Once again great modelling!:victory:


----------



## Dar'kir

I know its already been said, but amazing work man. + rep.


----------



## aegius

Thanks for the kind comments and rep everyone, time for an update.

I've not got my normal camera on me, so I've had to take pictures with my camera phone. I'm sorry for the poor quality, but it's only a 2mp camera. 

First up is a progress shot of my tactical squad










I'll be glad when this squad is finally finished, the bad news is that I've got to start another one as soon as I have. 

Next up, we have the captain on bike.










Not exactly my best work, but he is a decent commander model for my 6th company

Next is the 5 man sternguard squad with heavy flamer










I've also included a picture of the heavy flamer on his own.










@ captain feicco: I'm not sure as to the size of the Eagle warriors armoury. The really good thing about collecting a chapter such as the Eagle warriors is that there is no published information on the armys size, this means that you can build your army up however you see fit.

As I don't have my camera with me at the moment, making a painting guide would be a bit pointless, as the colours would all wash out. I'm going to prepare a guide at some point when I've got my camera back, I may even take some more pictures to replace the ones in this post, but we'll see. 

I'm off to bed now. Hope you enjoy these pictures despite the poor quality.


----------



## Varakir

Just read the whole thread through, really great work on everything.

The bikes are especially amazing, i've never seen a bike squad that looked that cool!


----------



## scubamansam

very nice i wish i was that good you make my army look bad with youre amazingness!


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark

This is a beautifully painted and executed army with great conversions. What more can I say but have some more rep my good man.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Just found this and....WOW!!! really really good, solid and cool...was actually thinking about starting an Eagle Warriors army to be the nemesis to my Death Guard...and this has just solidified the decision great work

+ rep

WKG

*EDIT*
without having to do a tut how do you get your white so crisp, and do you use a codex grey basecoat for it?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Can't believe I missed this till now. Beautiful army. +rep.

Also rep to Grishnak, I wouldn't have seen it if you hadn't posted.


----------



## Death Shroud

Fantastic work, it takes a lot of patience to do a force of that standard and that size (more than I have). Add to that the effort it takes to get that much pristine white using a black undercoat... Pheeeew. Hard work, have some well deserved +Rep

How are you working up to the white by the way? Are you using the foundation pale grey?


----------



## aegius

Sorry for the late replies everyone, I've been taking a bit of a break from painting, and subsequently, reading forums and playing games.

First of all, I'd like to thank people for the comments and the rep. Secondly, I'll give a quick overview of how I paint the white: 

1) paint a basecoat of adeptus battlegrey
2) first coat is fortress grey, but astronomicon grey would serve just as well
3) I have mixed up a pot of 'white' that I use on all of my marines, this consists of 8 parts skull white to 1 part of fortress grey. I keep applying this in multiple thinned down(not so thin that it runs) layers until the white is the way I'm happy with.

Thats it, just a bit of time and patience. It takes me nowhere near as long as it used to, now that I've painted so many models.


----------



## aegius

Unfortunately, I don't have much of an update for you. Most of my painting has been tidying up a unit here, adding a model to a unit there. as a result, apart from the finished droppod, you've seen these models before, just not as clearly.

the sternguard









bike squad. The last time I showed this squad, one of the bikes was minus a rider, he's on there now and I'm in the process of painting 2 more bikes to go with the squad. This will end up as a full squad.









bike captain. This is just a better quality shot of the model.









You've seen this tactical squad before, but the photo was rubbish, so I thought I'd show you again, this time with a drop pod.


----------



## logykphlo

Just read the thread all the way through. Very nice work, the poses and quality of paint job really sets them apart!

I shall definitely keep following this thread and look forward to any future updates! :good:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I thought this log had died. Good to see it back. Well done. Great work as always mate.


----------



## dark angel

I think your work is brilliant! Not too sure if I have posted here before, I am to lazy too go and look:laugh: Have some rep and keep up the good work!


----------



## aegius

well, seeing as I've been away for so long, I thought I'd do a second update for the day. 

Presenting my WIP assault squad without jumppacks








I'm working on this squad in 2 groups of 5. Once I've painted this squad, I'll start work on the second combat squad, then another droppod.


----------



## ElTanko

These guys are looking great, the colour scheme is superb, and you have pulled off the painting of it in a big way.

ElTanko


----------



## aegius

I've not been idle. One of the bikes is now finished:










I must admit that I'm scratching my head a bit now. I need to think of an original pose for my next biker!?!?!?!?!?!?!??


----------



## shaantitus

Your white is awesome
The poses are awesome
The size of the army is awesome
The halved scheme is awesome
The thunderhawk is totally awesome
The bling raider is awesome

You are Fully AWESOME

Please read my post and maybe some of your awesomeness will rub off on me.

Rep for the amazing work.
Congrats for kicking the ass of the blue bear.


----------



## Amra_the_lion

I love this project log! I really like your halved scheme, it looks like the biggest bitch to paint, so mad rep to ya!


----------



## Chaosrider

Ok first of, this stuff is freaking AMAZING! +rep.

And i read ages ago in here somewhere you worked for GW.. As in past tense, I am mega jealous. What did you do for them? (I'm going to say 'eavy metal).

And to finish with a question, what are you planning as having as the "full company"?


----------



## TheKingElessar

A biker reloading in the saddle perhaps?

As ever, great work!


----------



## aegius

Chaosrider said:


> And i read ages ago in here somewhere you worked for GW.. As in past tense, I am mega jealous. What did you do for them? (I'm going to say 'eavy metal).


I only wish I'd worked for eavy metal. I used to work in retail, but the combination of bad hours and even worse pay finally got to me and I decided to leave.



> And to finish with a question, what are you planning as having as the "full company"?


My eventual aim is to have the entire Eagle Warriors chapter, including all vehicles. I doubt I'll ever get this far, but its nice to have a goal.

I've got most of the 4th company now, I'm only missing 2X tactical squads, 1X assault squad and 1X devastator squad. I'll be building these up eventually. (I have been giving some thought to building a tactical squad soon, but I've got other squads that I need to be working on.)

I'm working on support companies at the moment, so that when I start another battle company, I'll be able to use troops from the support companies in my games while I build up new battle company squads.


----------



## Chaosrider

yes i agree, goals always help. It's going to be mean if you manage to get it all done .


----------



## primeministersinsiter

Do you have a biker just being a biker?
I did that with one of my scout bikes and it looked pretty rad, just one guy going for the business.


----------



## scubamansam

maby have a biker fixing a flat tire? lol:laugh:

seriosly though maby one piking his bike out of a ditch like a bomb went off in front of him and there was no time to avoide the crater?


----------



## Chaosrider

Or maybe instead of getting back on, he could be getting thrown off? HE COULD BE NUT BARING!!! if you did that, you would be a freaking LEGEND!


----------



## aegius

primeministersinsiter said:


> Do you have a biker just being a biker?
> I did that with one of my scout bikes and it looked pretty rad, just one guy going for the business.


This is something that I've considered. Let's face it, it's going to have to happen someday, but I'm going to try and do that in a different squad. I'm trying to make the entire 10 man squad interact with each other. So I'm looking for something stationary for the next 4 men.



scubamansam said:


> maby have a biker fixing a flat tire? lol:laugh:


I think you might have just suggested the idea of the century. I've already built the next bike, so I won't be able to do that to this one, but I WILL be doing it on the next one.



> seriosly though maby one piking his bike out of a ditch like a bomb went off in front of him and there was no time to avoide the crater?


I'm taking this idea too, but that will be another squad.



Chaosrider said:


> Or maybe instead of getting back on, he could be getting thrown off? HE COULD BE NUT BARING!!! if you did that, you would be a freaking LEGEND!


I like this idea too. 

I'm writing all of these down and putting them on my pinboard, so that I don't forget any of them. You will be seeing all of these things in time. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnywho! back to updates. Let me introduce you to chaplain Sipian:










I had already painted one of these guys when it was first released. I rushed it though and was never particularly happy with the outcome. I started this particular incarnation of him about 2 years ago, but never got around to finishing it. I got a bit bored of painting blue and white guys yesterday and dug this model out of my 'to do' pile. Please ignore the bone colour, it hasn't come out too well in the photo. It does actually look a lot nicer in person.


----------



## scubamansam

looks good 
do you have any assualt squads for him torun around with?


----------



## primeministersinsiter

How about an unhelmeted dude shielding his eyes looking in the distance?
Maybe another could be taking cover being the bike?


----------



## Chaosrider

i'm also liking your bases.. as with everything else, done to a high standard.. i'll give you some +rep just for your bases...


----------



## aegius

scubamansam said:


> looks good
> do you have any assualt squads for him torun around with?


He does, but I intend to give him a prettier one to run around with at some point soon(ish)



primeministersinsiter said:


> How about an unhelmeted dude shielding his eyes looking in the distance?
> Maybe another could be taking cover being the bike?


This has given me an idea. I'm going to have a tech adept changing the tyre, while the marine guards him. This way I get to paint a bit of red too. 

And now to updates:

I've been busy this week with a bit of this and a bit of that. I've had multiple appointments and I had to go raiding on WoW. I have been busy with the painting too though.










I've finished 2 guys from the assault squad, the second one will have a decent base, but I'm waiting for glue 'n stuff to dry first. 2 more to paint and then I think I'm going to have to pick them up a drop pod to harrass people with.

As well as painting the assault marines, I have been touching up the paint on a model here and replacing a model there, but nothing I really want to show in this log if I'm to be honest.


----------



## Ahraemane

[_man i am so jealous of your clean lines... i couldnt paint a straight on a peice of paper with a ruler!_


> On stuff like *LR* you could run a strip of tape down the paint line, then trace along it.


----------



## aegius

eep!! 5 days since my last update. I have been lax

Unfortunately, the reason I've been a bit lax on my updates is simply, I haven't really done anything that I can show you. Well, until yesterday that is. I've picked up another droppod for my collection of deepstriking doom.










Although this kit is a PITA to clean up and build, it is fast becoming one of my favorite GW kits. So far I've painted all the metal areas. Its been nice just smashing paint onto a model for a change. 










I'm aiming to get the base coats on for the blue and white tonight, but that all depends on whether I end up getting some gaming in. After I've basecoated it, I'll be leaving it for a while, so that I can finish up the combat squad that I'm about 8.53% of the way through. After I've finished the combat squad, I'll finish the drop pod, then I'll go out and buy the second combat squad. Well, thats the plan anyway. But as with all of my updates, you'll probably see all sorts of stuff before I actually get that lot finished.


----------



## Chaosrider

That metal is looking very.. Metal like. Haha. Keep it up!


----------



## scubamansam

wow looks like theres going to be some steel rain later on and in other news did i see a drednuaght drop pod?

looking great as usual buddie


----------



## ryan355

wow brilliant youve got that half colour scheme perfect well done + rep. by the way could you tell me some tips on how you achieve that perfect half colour scheme as i am going to paint up some brazen claws and it would really help.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

great stuff Aegius.


----------



## aegius

Thanks for the comments and rep everyone. 

As promised, I've gone and gotten myself distracted again.



I was on the train from Bristol to Neath and I thought to myself 'how many lascannons can I cram into an armylist?' So with a 2 hour trip to fill time with I wrote an army list with as many lascannons as I could cram into it. I'm not building the list, but I decided that I really, really want to have some lascannon armed sternguard now. The good news is that I already have 5 sternguard painted. 1 of them does have a heavy flamer, but I'll replace that one easily enough with a lascannon veteran.

I really should get on with the assault marines and drop pods, but this guy is going to look sooooooo cool when he's finished.


----------



## RhYn0

Some great stuff here, well done you


----------



## aegius

Um?


Err?


Ah?


I kinda got distracted again. I promise that I'll get the assault squad done at some point. I'm sure you'll all forgive me though, because I couldn't resist the lure of having a Master of the forge any longer:










I can't promise that I won't get distracted again, but I am slowly running out of models that can distract me.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

As always, another wonderful distraction. Great job mate.


----------



## aegius

I finished the lascannon sternguard, I hope you like:










I've also made a sergeant model, as I'm fed up with paying 25pts on a powerfist when I could get another sternguard model instead:










As promise, I've also finished the first half of the assault squad without jump packs:










Sadly, I've not finished the drop pod, but I have built the other half of the squad too:










On top of all of this work on my marines, I've also found a bit of time to work on my Imperial guard army. Here are the first 6 models in my conscript squad:










I have to admit, that it does suck spending 2-3 hours each on a 4 point model, but I just love the old necromunda figures, and I think they are worth the extra time.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Good job on the latest stuff mate. Any chance of some other angles of the lascannon boy, would like a better look


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Firstly, I would like to apologise for the fact that I have missed this thread for so long. Honestly, it's only today that I have actually looked at it. 

Secondly, this thread is FREAKING AWESOME!! I absolutly love the paint scheme each model looks really nice, looking through this makes me want to paint strip all my ultramarines just to paint them Eagle Warriors. Also, I love the bikers, the way you've spent time just making those poses just makes them look awesome.

+Rep you most definitely deserve it.


----------



## aegius

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Good job on the latest stuff mate. Any chance of some other angles of the lascannon boy, would like a better look


I'll take some more pictures later on today. I have to agree that the picture I've posted doesn't show a lot, but the batteries were running out on my camera.



Marneus Calgar said:


> Firstly, I would like to apologise for the fact that I have missed this thread for so long. Honestly, it's only today that I have actually looked at it.
> 
> Secondly, this thread is FREAKING AWESOME!! I absolutly love the paint scheme each model looks really nice, looking through this makes me want to paint strip all my ultramarines just to paint them Eagle Warriors. Also, I love the bikers, the way you've spent time just making those poses just makes them look awesome.
> 
> +Rep you most definitely deserve it.


ooooo, The master of the ultramarines wants to be an Eagle Warrior now. 

I'd like to thank everybody for the kind comments and +Rep I've recieved, they really keep me motivated to paint.

Right, off to do some more painting.


----------



## aegius

first off, an apology; I said that I'd post another picture of the lascannon sternguard 'today', and that was 2 days ago. 










Secondly, I've finished the new sternguard sergeant. I really need to work on my picture taking, because this picture makes him look really badly painted. Well I can assure you, he looks a lot nicer than this in person










Hopefully I'll have something else to show you in a few days time, we'll see.


----------



## aegius

I'm not going to bore you with lots of words 'n stuff today, I'm just going to put up some pictures of the models I've completed over the past week.




























hope you enjoy.


----------



## Skreining

This is probably the best painting I've ever seen. Ever. 

More importantly I'd never heard of Eagle Warriors until today and you sir, just gave me the excuse I needed to start a marine army.

Definitly +rep.


----------



## aegius

I've been a bit busy for the last few months what with getting a job and that. I've not done a lot of painting recently, but this chap was dropped off by the postie yesterday and I couldn't hold back from painting him. (his buddies are now in my bits box)

I present to you: Ernie the sternie.


----------



## dougan_2

HeHe, Ernie looks awesome, that dread looks awesome, the sternguard look awesome, the marines look awesome, the MoTF looks awesome, the assault marines look awesome, the tac marines look awesome. THEY ALL LOOK AWESOME  Great work, keep it up, they look really good and its a cool scheme!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Very nice stuff, glad to see you back posting . 

These look cool. Ernie the sternie looks awesome, and great name too . The assault marines look really cool aswell! +Rep I tihnk


----------



## aegius

thanks for the kind words y'all.

update time. The jumppack-less assault marines are finally finished. Thats only taken me about 8 months to do, well better late than never I guess.










all of the models do have iconography on their right shoulders, even though it may look like they don't in the picture.

My next ten man squad to paint (slowly no doubt) is a tactical squad with plasma gun and plasma cannon. I've already made a start, but I've not made a lot of progress.


----------



## Kobrakai

More superb work! Loving the look of these Eagle Warriors, another chapter you really don't see enough of!

Looking forward to more, have some rep for your troubles.


----------



## BearsofLeon

The painting is ridiculous,
The models are ridiculous
The poses are amazing,
YOU my friend are RIDICULOUSLY AMAZING.
The paint is amazingly crisp and neat, the poses are dynamic and show movement. 

I love the sternguard. They are someof my fav models from GW and the way you have presented them makes me want to have 2 full squads of 10 of them....thats $140 US lol.

Again, amazing work.
Cheers,
Bears


----------



## Chard

Must ... Revive... Thread!

How did you get the lines so crisp? especially on the white side of the models? im starting an eagle warriors army at the mo and im an intermediate painter looking to get the expert look you've achieved! 

Chard


----------



## ChaosJunkie

Hows the Tac squad with the plasma weapons coming along?


----------



## aegius

ChaosJunkie said:


> Hows the Tac squad with the plasma weapons coming along?


ummm? errrrrrr? ummmm? quick, look over there, its something shiny. /runs away.

and on a serious note: I've got 2 of the tactical marines finished, one of the mk III marines and the heavy plasma gunner. I did also buy myself a rhino for them which I have decided to make some tactical symbols out of plasticard. My current painting process is to paint a part of the rhino every time I've painted a marine. So far I've got the stormbolter cupola painted with a marine manning it.
I won't be posting any pictures of it until I've at least finished 5 of them. Given the hours I've been putting in at work and the rubbish weather we've been having,(read: lighting conditions) I wouldn't be expecting to see them any time soon.


----------



## Chaosftw

Some great models! Really like some of the biker poses. 

Keep up the great work!

Chaosftw


----------



## rich11762

Love your work like your pred the most I'm viewin my mob phone atm, when I got on my pc after work I look forward to havin a good look at you thunderhawk transporter this is one log I would give some rep if I knew how to actually give it hmm look forward to seeing more.


----------



## aegius

sorry to all you people that liked my vehicles clean, but I've decided to get them nice and dirty now.










My marines will be staying nice and clean as I believe that power armour is going to be a lot easier to keep clean than a fleet of vehicles.


----------



## Dagmire

This sir is sterling work. Way to make SM's appeal to me


----------



## aegius

Sorry I've not posted in a while, I've been busy painting my housemates blood angels and playing the new WoW expansion. Before I got all busy and that I managed to finish off my landraider and get it painted. Here ya's go:










I'm currently working on an attack bike squadron as I feel that its way past time that my marines actually had some dedicated anti-tank.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Awesome work! That Raider looks sweet! 

Do you paint all the white on a black basecoat? Or do you just blackline (or similar with a lighter colour) the model?

Oh, and WOW Expansion? You sad sad person


----------



## aegius

Marneus Calgar said:


> Awesome work! That Raider looks sweet!
> 
> Do you paint all the white on a black basecoat? Or do you just blackline (or similar with a lighter colour) the model?


I bring my white up from a black undercoat, although I really do wish that I just blacklined from white at times.



Marneus Calgar said:


> Oh, and WOW Expansion? You sad sad person


Yup, sad indeed. but we all have our vices. lol


----------



## Marneus Calgar

aegius said:


> I bring my white up from a black undercoat, although I really do wish that I just blacklined from white at times.
> 
> Yup, sad indeed. but we all have our vices. lol


Woah, I painted a simple Space Marine biker and it took a few hours to do! How you do a LR is pretty impressive, and to get it looking so clean! 

Ah, I personally am not too keen on WOW, tried it once, didn't enjoy it (I expect that was due to me having a crappy graphics card)


----------



## CLT40k

Nice Raider + Rep


----------



## prairiehawk

What did you use to weather the tanks?


----------



## Midge913

Just read through your whole plog her Aegius and I have to say that I am extremely impressed at the time and attention you lavish on each one of your models. It makes things take longer but, brother, it is well worth it. You have an amazing army, all of the models are fantastic from the crispness of the painting to the posing and the basing. Excellent work sir. You should be proud of what you have accomplished. I will be looking forward to seeing more of your work.

I would also like to know how you achieved the weathering on your vehicles? 

Finally +rep sir. I would give you more if I could


----------



## aegius

prairiehawk said:


> What did you use to weather the tanks?


I just followed the advice on this article using scorched brown, graveyard earth and bleached bone. 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ndex=4&aId=2400009&multiPageMode=true&start=5


----------



## Boc

Okay, just plowed all the way through this plog and, as everyone else has stated, your work is simply amazing. The cleanliness of the lines, the crispness of the white, the natural flow of the poses from model to model are all simply phenominal.

As a question, are all of your bases custom built or have you purchased any and if so, from where? It has made my own attempts at basing seem quite paltry haha.

Amazing work all around, +rep


----------



## aegius

Thanks very much for all the nice comments and the +rep



Boc said:


> As a question, are all of your bases custom built or have you purchased any and if so, from where? It has made my own attempts at basing seem quite paltry haha.


I make my own bases. I only have a small collection of items that I use, but I try new things out every now and then. I'll give a quick run down of some of the items I use

sand - this is a mixture of gw sand, display sand from ikea and very small pieces of slate.
PVA glue - for sticking down the sand
superglue - for sticking down grass and flock
plastic glue - for sticking down girders 'n shizz
plastic tubing - get this from a hobby store, you are looking for a few different sizes
plastic girders - again, from a hobby store
Gw basing kit - different sizes of slate and the brass etched stuff
car body mesh - from somewhere like halfords
various types of static grass and flock - from any hobby store
city of death components - don't use all the parts when building your Cities of death buildings.

I think that pretty much covers it. 

When you are building your bases try and think of what sort of look you are going for and don't overdo it. If you are building a 10 man squad you don't want to have 10 massively unique bases as it will be too much. In many of my squads I only have 1 or 2 highly detailed bases, this draws the eye, just think of the rest of the squad as a frame for those members. These same rules really apply when you are building your models. 

I hope this has helped.


----------



## Boc

Aye, immensely. It seems I need to start thinking about themes for my squad bases for my 2011 Army Challenge.

Thanks for the advice, and I certainly look forward to seeing your continued progress!


----------



## Brother Azeek

I must say, amazing work! your Models truely are impressive.

I have a question for you, it doesnt realy have to do with the scheme or bases or whatever.

How do you stay motivated? I noticed that sometimes your updates come few and far between, as you get side-tract with other things. What keeps you into the painting? I think I am the worst about getting side-tract and never finishing my models. What is your secret!


----------



## aegius

Brother Azeek said:


> I must say, amazing work! your Models truely are impressive.
> 
> I have a question for you, it doesnt realy have to do with the scheme or bases or whatever.
> 
> How do you stay motivated? I noticed that sometimes your updates come few and far between, as you get side-tract with other things. What keeps you into the painting? I think I am the worst about getting side-tract and never finishing my models. What is your secret!


ahha! An interesting question, I paint because I enjoy painting. Sometimes I don't want to paint, so I don't, sometimes I get distracted by other armies/things, so I do those instead. I find that if I force myself to do something, it doesn't get done as well as I'd like it to, I've got a few models like this, but most of them are from my early work, or the last member or two from a 10 man squad that I've gotten bored of doing. Luckily, I've got a huge collection of painted models now, so whenever I add something, its just a unit of what I want to add, not something that I have to add just in order to get a legal army.

One thing I have found that can motivate me to paint more though is gaming. I don't very often get any games in now as my gaming group have become a little bit unreliable, but when I look through my log I can pinpoint games that I have played just by seeing how much work I had gotten completed. For example, I completed my 10 man assault squad and my Ironclad dreadnought in a week because I had a game coming up. Now that I'm not gaming and its pretty cold in my painting room updates are a little less frequent.


----------



## curlybeard

Do you use FW weathering powders? Ive just ordered some and wonder how good they are/ simple to use?


----------



## DrinCalhar

Very patriotic.


----------



## Meldon

I love all these models. I actually choose between the eagle warriors and Ultramarines when picking a chapter. The thing that made the decision for me was that FW have more Ultra stuff. Not that I can´t add a squad of eagle warriors as allies sometime in the future 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## aegius

sorry that I've not posted in ages, I have been hard at work with mah speez muhreenz. I'll try to get some piccies up over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

aegius said:


> sorry that I've not posted in ages, I have been hard at work with mah speez muhreenz. I'll try to get some piccies up over the next couple of weeks.


Look forward to it mate k:


----------



## aegius

I have had a very busy year, this has included moving to a completely different country( ok, from England to Wales, but that counts right?) for a girl, getting dumped by said girl, getting back together with said girl, getting a pet dog with said girl, getting dumped again by said girl and finally getting a new job. So I do apologise for my tardynessismness, but I've got excuses. 

piccie update:

First up we have an attack bike, nothing special here, just an attack bike, but I've painted it, so it is going in this log










next up we have 2 landspeeder tornados, these things rock, they melt things in every game I use them in, I may have to get some more at some point. I've painted the squad markings (which can't be seen in this photo) in 7th company colours as the 7th company provides landspeeder crew as well as tactical squads.










next is my one and only vindicator. These things seem to work better in pairs, so at some point I'll be buying this one a brother to play with.










Now we have a tactical squad with plasma gun and cannon. I'm loving using the plasma cannon, I want more of them. I'm even going to try using a devastator squad with 2 plasmacannons despite what the internet tells me about them.










scouts with CCW/BP now. These are a repaint of some old models, I didn't bother stripping the paint first, I just repainted, 'cos that's the way I roll.










finally we have a conversion that I've wanted to do for ages, bolter scouts in camo cloaks, jus 'cos.










I do also have a rhinoback(yes, rhinoback) painted, but the picture had my wireless key in the background, so I thought better of letting all you fools know how to steal my internetz, so that'll have to wait for now.

Hope you've enjoyed the piccies, I may take some more at some point, but then again, with a new job coming up it may be a while, if so, sorry.


----------



## Meldon

Nice to se your backa again, I was actually wondering where your marines hade gone. And you have done a great job on these new minis


----------



## Medic Marine

Fantastic to see your glorious return, love the scout conversion with cloaks looks pretty boss. 
As for palsma cannons, damn the interwebz! They are fun and an AP2 template at Str 7 is never bad! (unless it drifts into your units) 
Thanks for the much needed insperation to paint my log back up to speed!


----------



## Midge913

Nice to see you back around the boards mate and with shiny new models to boot! nice work on everything man! Your marines are fantastic!


----------



## Asamodai

Glad to see you're back. I enjoyed this log. Rep for returning with new stuff.


----------



## Digg40k

One of the oldest and best Plogs resurrected on Heresy, good times.


----------



## zxyogi

Cant believe that I have never seen this thread!! :suicide:

Wicked!!
Love your Bike Marines!!
Am in the process of doing some myself....so gonna nick some of your ideas!! :wink:

Once again....wicked work....keep em coming!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Awesome plog dude, have some rep


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Brilliant stuff as usual!


----------



## aegius

Thanks for all your views/rep/replies. They make me happy, I feed on happy. 

I forgot to include these guys in the last update, and apparently my camera is shite if its not an absolutely gorgeous day with loads of sunshine.










I'm looking at the kneepad on my termie libbie and the same image on my monitor and they really don't look anything like each other. The picture looks all muddy and washed out, I can assure you that its not like that on the real thing.


----------



## Skylifter

This is an awesome army. I just googled Eagle Warriors as I consider painting some, but now I see it is futile: mine can never look as good as yours, so I'll just stick to my homebrew chapter for the time being. Maybe I'll someday try them, though. Go on painting! And show us more pictures!


----------



## Minizke1

Necromancy!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Minizke1 said:


> Necromancy!


And what does this achieve? Use the report function to bring it to our attention, posting in-thread accomplishes nothing :grin:

Well, seen as though this thread has been resurrected, I'll ask if aegius has any new pretties to show us? 

Please?


----------



## Skylifter

Hey, anything less than half a year old isn't necromancy, that is still resuscitation - and I, too, hope that aegius might have something new to show us by now.


----------



## aegius

Time for a hobby update: I've not really been painting any Eagle Warriors for a little while, I had a hobby-lull. I'm over it now and I've been using my paintbrushes a bit more over the last month, but not really for my marines. I've built and painted some terrain, painted a few inquisitorial henchmen and started a new Imperial guard army. 

But today:



I ordered a Stormtalon. This means that I should hopefully get some piccies up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice. Welcome back!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Aegius! 

I've missed this log man, good to see you back around!


----------



## Lethiathan

I have just read this plog, and knowing how hard white is I salute you good sir on your exceptional work!


----------



## aegius

UPDATES!!!!

Well, update.

I've been working on the stormtalon, and I've now reached a point where I'm happy to post a wip picture up.










This model is an experiment, I'm using the new paints for the first time on my models. The white is a lot......whiter than it used to be, (Ceramite white is pure witchcraft in a bottle.) but I'm not sure if I like it better than my old white or not?

Edit: Also, I still hate my camera!


----------



## Malochai

It looks brilliant to me, I must say! Seems to be really clean, crisp painting, difficult to achieve no matter what paint, I would have thought.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I see what you mean. The sheer brilliance of the cermite white makes the thunderhawk look cream. As long as you don't put them right next to each other though it'll be fine. 

I still hate the storm talon, but the paint job looks smashing so far!


----------



## Midge913

Looking good mate!! The Thunderhawk is awesome as well. I haven't yet tried the new whites but I have heard that they provide much better coverage. That the case?


----------



## Veteran Sergeant

This is pretty phenomenal.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Veteran Sergeant said:


> This is pretty phenomenal.


Seconded. Loving the TH.


----------



## aegius

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone.



Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate!! The Thunderhawk is awesome as well. I haven't yet tried the new whites but I have heard that they provide much better coverage. That the case?


Ceramite white, is in one simple word 'awesome'. I still thin it down a bit, as a result I need about 3 good layers to get a decent white. My old technique required me to paint about 3 layers of fortress grey before painting 3 -4 layers of my white mix. Ceramite white is without doubt one of the best products GW have EVER bought out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WOW!

I am ashamed that I missed this, or I don't recall viewing this log and I have no idea why...

However, this is just beautiful! Your Whites, Blues, and reds looks excellent. Smooth and consistant across the board!

Great job on all the little conversion here and there. The little displays for your bikes are excellent, it just adds another level of character to the models. Again, well done Sir!

+Rep

Regards,
DoE

EDIT: What is it that your doing that gives your tanks that dirty/dusty look at the bottem?


----------



## aegius

FINISHED! sort of










I've yet to paint the techmarine pilot, but I wanted to get a finished piccie of the stormtalon up asap...stat! or is it stat....asap!.....Does it really matter?

Also, the base is from my valkyrie, I haven't started the base yet, and I don't intend to for a while, not until I have some spare cities of death tiles.


----------



## Asamodai

I've been waiting for Storm Talons to show up on the boards. Yours looks really good. Welcome back too.


----------

